

Digitize the circuits: Reverse-engineering the human brain - prodigyboi
https://news.stanford.edu/features/2015/brains/digitize-the-circuits.html

======
prodigyboi
Can everyone please share their thoughts on how significant of a breakthrough
this is, how do you see this being applied in the world of AI, and what are
some use cases in the consumer realm?

